

Google Hangout Alternative that i built in last 30 days :) - rajanchandi
http://telech.at

======
eslachance
Some semi-constructive criticism:

\- Try to get a video up, or at least a couple of actual screenshots (and not
an obviously fake/photoshopped one), so we know a little more about how it
looks and reacts.

\- Give some more information on the product. An FAQ and small support page,
more info about the company, etc.

\- A privacy policy is also pretty critical (where does it say you don`t
monitor or record conversations, for example?)

\- From the screenshot it seems like you have the ability to reply to a
certain person directly in the chat. I'm not convinced that can work in a
quick chatroom like this, especially if you start nesting stuff.

\- No download required? So you work from a browser and are either using a
plugin or certain specific browser functionality. Without knowing what they
are, how can I know this is going to work for me?

\- What's your end game and business model? Whether or not the video streams
go through your server, you still need to pay for your bandwidth, I don't see
ads. Tell us how you are monetizing this, or will in the future.

------
rajanchandi
would love your feedback :)

